# Tunnel



## planeguy2 (May 22, 2020)

I was searching for insulators on the old west shore RR and found a hidden tunnel. Doubt I would have found it if I wasent off trail looking for insulators. This thing is invisible from the trail.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Tunnel is so the trail doesn't wash away. Must get large volumes of water at certain times of the year. Looks lik it is from the Great depresion era. They did lots of work like this. I have found plenty like it on the hudson all done in the 30s. When i get down there again i will post a couple. Love the arched stone. Very gothic.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## planeguy2 (May 23, 2020)

I assume it was from the depression. Probably a CCC project although I cant find any markings from who built it. I did find a overpass farther down that had 1910 on the concrete, that was it


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 23, 2020)

Thats nice. Lots of stone stairs, roads That zig-zag from the top of the cliffs 100+ feet down to the river. Huge stone retaing walls that are engineering marvels considering were and when they were constructed.


----------



## treeguyfred (Jun 1, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> I was searching for insulators on the old west shore RR and found a hidden tunnel.


So, do I have it right that this tunnel is under the West Shore RR? Pretty durned cool! I agree it's old of course, the CCC and the WPA were involved in lots of infrastructure projects to get things done and ppl back to work. They may have been the agencies that built it. But! it certainly might be older still than that. It certainly could be a contemporary of the overpass with the date block of 1910, and so it may have been the rail company that actually built it.
Fun find, was there any names or private messages painted or scratched into the cement? Terrific pics BTW!
~Fred


----------



## planeguy2 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes it's under the RR. I can't find any markings whatsoever, but it is covered in vegetation for the most part.


----------

